

Rails in a week — day 0 - pluies
http://www.uponmyshoulder.com/blog/2011/rails-in-a-week-day-0/

======
orta
Rails for Zombies is a great resource.

The Rails Guides are your holy grails,
<http://guides.rubyonrails.org/getting_started.html>

Read as much of this site on your first day, then go back over it again each
day.

------
relix
A webapp like that is possible to make within a day starting from zero Rails
knowledge.

You should at least have some persistence to make it interesting, else you'll
be twiddling your thumbs for 6 days ;-) and even then...

